# JSP - Daten aus 2 Tabellen in eine neue Tabelle einfügen



## Paddi1232 (21. Jan 2018)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir hier helfen. Ich habe folgenden Code der mir zwar die Tabelle an sich aufbaut (also die Überschriften sind da) allerdings bleibt die Tabelle leer.


```
<title>Paket-Übersicht</title>
</head>
<body>
   <table border = 1>
     <tr>
       <th>Paketnummer</th>
       <th>Gewicht</th>
       <th>ANNR</th>
       <th>Vorname</th>
       <th>Nachname</th>
       <th>Lieferanschrift</th>
       <th>&nbsp;</th>
     </tr>
    
     <%
    
    
       // get a connection from the DataSource          
       Context initContext = new InitialContext();
       Context envContext  = (Context)initContext.lookup("java:/comp/env");
      
       DataSource ds = (DataSource)envContext.lookup("jdbc/myoracle");
       Connection con = ds.getConnection();

    
   String query = "SELECT p.paketnr, p.gewicht, m.annr, m.vorname, m.nachname, p.lieferanschrift FROM pakete p LEFT OUTER JOIN mitarbeiter m ON m.annr = p.bote";
      
       Statement stmt = null;
       ResultSet rs = null;
      
       try {
         stmt = con.createStatement();
         rs = stmt.executeQuery(query);
        
         while(rs.next()) { %>
           <tr>
             <td><%= rs.getInt(1) %></td>
             <td><%= rs.getDouble(2) %></td>
             <td><%= rs.getInt(3) %></td>
             <td><%= rs.getString(4) %></td>
             <td><%= rs.getString(5) %></td>
             <td><%= rs.getString(6) %></td>
             <td><a href="paket_delete.jsp?paketnr=<%= rs.getInt(1) %>">Delete</a></td>
           </tr>
        
         <%}
        
       } catch(SQLException e) {
         e.printStackTrace();
       } finally {   
           // Always make sure result sets and statements are closed,
           // and the connection is returned to the pool
           if (rs != null) {
              try { rs.close(); } catch (SQLException e) { ; }
              rs = null;
            }
            if (stmt != null) {
              try { stmt.close(); } catch (SQLException e) { ; }
              stmt = null;
            }
            if (con != null) {
              try { con.close(); } catch (SQLException e) { ; }
              con = null;
            }
       }
     %>
   </table>
  <br />
  <a href="index.htm">Zur Startseite</a>
</body>
```

Wenn ich die Query im SQL Developer ausführe liefert sie mir das erwartete Ergebnis inklusive Null Werte. Habe den Code von meiner funktionierenden Tabelle (die bei der Abfrage allerdings nur auf eine Tabelle zugreift) übernommen und die Variablen angepasst. 

Hoffe ihr habt eine Idee was ich ändern könnte.


----------



## Flown (22. Jan 2018)

Wenn du dir sicher bist, dass das SQL läuft, bist du auch schon mal mit dem Debugger durchgelaufen? Geschweige davon, dass man keinen Code in JSP's hat.


----------

